
Synthetic Steak Is Coming: How About Burgers with Everything Except the Animals? - dpflan
https://www.kqed.org/science/1947260/hows-our-appetite-for-lab-grown-meat
======
manifestsilence
A lot of people focus on the creepy factor, but I'd argue that this is vegan
and a lot of people have health needs that aren't easily met without eating
meat. Plus the article emphasizes the eco-friendly ramifications of this.
Sounds like lab meat won't consume the massive quantities of water and produce
the insane amount of methane that growing cattle does.

~~~
AstralStorm
It's as creepy as a smelly tank of algae growing your vitamins. (Essentially
compost.)

------
yellowapple
> Farms generate a hefty carbon footprint. Raising animals in California emits
> 8 percent of the state's total greenhouse gases. That's more than all the
> state's oil refineries combined.

Ummm...

This is readily explainable by California having a lot of cattle ranches (it's
an agricultural powerhouse in numerous categories, cattle ranching being among
them) and relatively few oil refineries. Curious how this would compare to,
say, Texas (which has an abundance of both, last I checked).

~~~
Fjolsvith
I wonder how much of California's total gaseous emmissions is comprised of the
CO2 that the state's people exhale.

------
nefitty
Extremely excited about this. Becoming vegetarian meant missing chicken wings
(I've found awesome alternatives), burgers (Beyond Meat!), Mexican food
(several vegan options in my town now) and finally steak. Steak is the last
meat-based food I cannot stop craving after almost ten years...

